# DR Field and Brush Mower?



## jmharris23 (Jul 8, 2007)

Anybody tried one of these or heard how well they work? Either the tow-behind or walk behind.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would also like to know


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 11, 2007)

I know of a couple of folks that have the walk behind model.  One of them being the landowner of the farm I hunt.  I put hers together.  They are great for cutting trails or small areas where a tractor/bushhog is too big.  They also work well on steep pond banks/hillsides, where you wouldn't want to try putting a tractor.  I can't remember what horsepower the engine was, but it had no difficulty with heavy brush and small trees.

If I could justify the cost, I would have bought one a few years ago.

The Snakeman


----------



## hunter_58 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've owned the walk behind for a few years.
it has been a great machine. very tough
this thing will cut steep hills, tall grass, brush, trees everything. 
They cost more than other brush mowers but they do the work.


----------



## triple play (Jul 12, 2007)

i have used a walk behind many times. they are very impressive. they do what they say they will do.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 16, 2007)

I wonder if you can rent one ? I'd like to try one,too.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 16, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> I wonder if you can rent one ? I'd like to try one,too.



Some of the Home depots carry a brush hogg brand walk behind.They used to rent for $49 a day.My Nephew has one he bought from Northern here in Marietta that works great.


----------



## Todd E (Jul 16, 2007)

Have not used the DR, but I have rented basically the same thing at a local rental store. Had a customer who wanted .75 acres cleaned up behind his home. Briars, saplings, dog fennel, etc. It was hilly and rough. Some of the stuff was 8' high. The mower handled the junk and the hills with no problem. If you do not want to purchase, you can rent !!  I've seen the new tow behinds at the mower shop. They look awesome, but I would be leary unless I knew just what I was driving into. The stuff I cut......I would only want to walk into w/the walk behind. Would also recommend snake chaps/boots for summertime cutting.

The thing about the DR is that you can get a higher grade w/a whole lot more HP.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 17, 2007)

*...*

I have not used the DR, but my wife and I bought a 2002 model Billy Goat Outback Brushcutter about two years ago from NationsRent.  It is an 11.5 HP walk behind.  We gave about $1,100 for it and it included new tires, complete engine tune up/adjustment, and new belts, plug and blade.  The purchase price also included a set of replacement belts and a blade as backups...

For reference, we priced new machines and both the DR and the Billy Goat were in the neighborhood of about $2,700...

We have had great success with it and although it is a workout to run one for 6 or 8 hours, it is the best thing in the world for clearing between pine rows and along fire breaks, etc.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 17, 2007)

I have sold a few of the Billy Goats,never had a complaint.That says alot about anything now days,No Complaint.They're basically identical to a D.R.WPH44 you got a good deal on that Billy Goat.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 17, 2007)

*...*



dirtroad said:


> I have sold a few of the Billy Goats,never had a complaint.That says alot about anything now days,No Complaint.They're basically identical to a D.R.WPH44 you got a good deal on that Billy Goat.


 
Yeah we got lucky on the deal because the way NationsRent set its sale price was based on the number of times the machine had been rented out and I guess this one had been rented a good bit...


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 1, 2007)

We have 1 in our hunting club & it works wonders for clearing shooting lanes & trails with up to 2" sapplings. Last year it took a timed 2.5 hours to clean around a stand that would normally take 2 mornings using a bush axe & sling blade.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 1, 2007)

> I wonder if you can rent one ? I'd like to try one,too.



I rent one a couple,three times a year, and like others say, it does what it is supposed to do.  I use in a pine tree stand in our yard where it would be impossible to get a tractor into.


----------



## ray97303 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been trying to compare the DR Brush  mower, the Billy Goat, and the Northern Brand. I have never used a brush mower, but what I've read they sound pretty much the same.  I am looking to cut out an area for a food plot that only a brush mower can get to. The Dr mower comes with a 6 month money back gaurantee.  Maybe this is the best way to go.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 1, 2007)

Renting it is the best way to go; that way you don't have to worry about the warranty.


----------

